# Anyone get the mini 6505 yet?



## MetalThrasher (May 8, 2015)

Gas is killing me for this but I need some reviews first!


----------



## vick1000 (May 9, 2015)

It's not even on the market is it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2015)

Musiciansfriend says they aren't shipping until the end of this month.


----------



## mr coffee (May 9, 2015)

According to Peavey's Twitter feed it ships on the 25th.

-m


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 9, 2015)

Anybody know how much it will go for?


----------



## mr coffee (May 9, 2015)

$499 if I'm not mistaken...

-m


----------



## Hbett (May 9, 2015)

Does the speaker defeat switch mean you can run it direct from the USB without having the speaker out hooked up to a load?


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 9, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> $499 if I'm not mistaken...
> 
> -m



Thanks.


----------



## desmondtencents (May 9, 2015)

$499 in the U.S. Prices might be higher in Europe.....


----------



## Axewield31 (May 10, 2015)

Hbett said:


> Does the speaker defeat switch mean you can run it direct from the USB without having the speaker out hooked up to a load?



Yup. That's the point of it.


----------



## mr coffee (May 10, 2015)

As I understand from watching the youtube previews, that is the case. I'm actually pretty excited for the opportunity to try one out in stores, see if it sounds as good as the youtube clips or if it has the nasty 112 fizzy tone.

-m


----------



## TedintheShed (May 23, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> As I understand from watching the youtube previews, that is the case. I'm actually pretty excited for the opportunity to try one out in stores, see if it sounds as good as the youtube clips or if it has the nasty 112 fizzy tone.
> 
> -m



I am looking at this head. Part of the appeal of the normal 6505+ head is the contingent of six 12ax7 preamp tubes. The 6505 mini only has three. Even the 6505+ combo has five.

The Engl Ironball and Mesa's minis each have at least 5, so I am wondering how the tone will be?


----------



## technomancer (May 23, 2015)

TedintheShed said:


> I am looking at this head. Part of the appeal of the normal 6505+ head is the contingent of six 12ax7 preamp tubes. The 6505 mini only has three. Even the 6505+ combo has five.
> 
> The Engl Ironball and Mesa's minis each have at least 5, so I am wondering how the tone will be?



Funny I've never found number of tubes appealing...

The lead channel uses three tubes in the 6505+, the others are for the clean channel, effects loop, tone stack, and phase inverter. I haven't seen the circuit or a tube diagram, but it is possible the mini has the same number of tube gain stages as the full-size 6505+ depending on what they did for the rest of the amp design.

From the clips and reports from a couple people at NAMM online so far the tone is fine on this


----------



## mr coffee (May 23, 2015)

We'll all know for sure soon enough, huh?

-m


----------



## TedintheShed (May 23, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Funny I've never found number of tubes appealing...
> 
> The lead channel uses three tubes in the 6505+, the others are for the clean channel, effects loop, tone stack, and phase inverter. I haven't seen the circuit or a tube diagram, but it is possible the mini has the same number of tube gain stages as the full-size 6505+ depending on what they did for the rest of the amp design.
> 
> From the clips and reports from a couple people at NAMM online so far the tone is fine on this



I am not an electronics gura, but from my limited knowledge some mini amps designs have the option to incorporate the tube from the effects loop into the gain channel for more gain. Some amps incorporate op amp gain staging to make up for the missing tubes. That isn't always a bad thing (when you put a TS-9 pedal in anything other than a clean boost that is kind of what you are doing, isn't it?). 



I mean op amp gain staging isn't always bad- that is basically what many pedal do in front of your amp. The 6505+ is just a mainstay of modern metal and am wondering how it will compare to that tone wise. I am not tube snobbish, as I play bass and use a hybrid set up (amps are a couple of QSC PLX 2402)

I was looking to get am Engl or Mesa mini head, and then this popped up is all


----------



## technomancer (May 23, 2015)

It's also possible that it's a solid state loop. Guess we'll see how it sounds when it starts shipping


----------



## Zado (May 23, 2015)

desmondtencents said:


> $499 in the U.S. Prices might be higher in Europe.....



expect at least 650-700 for europe


----------



## mr coffee (May 24, 2015)

I can't help but wonder if they could use the same tubes in multiple channels. Easy to design? Doubtful. Worthwhile once it's figured out? Probably...

-m


----------



## technomancer (May 24, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> I can't help but wonder if they could use the same tubes in multiple channels. Easy to design? Doubtful. Worthwhile once it's figured out? Probably...
> 
> -m



There are actually lots of amps that share tubes between different channels


----------



## AussieTerry (May 28, 2015)

Anyone got theirs yet? Its past the 25th


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2015)

AussieTerry said:


> Anyone got theirs yet? Its past the 25th



MusiciansFriend is delaying it to the 7th.


----------



## AussieTerry (May 28, 2015)

:, -(


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 28, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> MusiciansFriend is delaying it to the 7th.


----------



## ESPImperium (May 28, 2015)

Eagerly awaiting videos of the amp coming.

However, i am more interested in the EVH 5150 III 25W to see what it has and what it hasn't. Whilst I'm at it, PRS Should take their Archon 25W combo and make a head version.

All you would need is these heads at home:

Mesa Mark V 25W
Mesa Recto Verb 25W
Peavey 6505 25W
EVH 5150 III 25W
PRS Archon 25W
Friedman Pink Taco
Marshall JVM 25W (Probably will come, but till then, i can dream)

That bounty of amps would probably cover every tonal need you would want.


----------



## ambler3 (May 28, 2015)

ESPImperium said:


> Eagerly awaiting videos of the amp coming.
> 
> However, i am more interested in the EVH 5150 III 25W to see what it has and what it hasn't. Whilst I'm at it, PRS Should take their Archon 25W combo and make a head version.
> 
> ...



If I'm correct, someone on UG has brought and done a review of the Pink Taco?


----------



## Sepultorture (May 29, 2015)

how much circuitry of the original 6505 is in this mini anyhow?


----------



## Alex79 (May 29, 2015)

Not a lot probably. I think the preamp section of the 6505 was pretty large.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 29, 2015)

ESPImperium said:


> Eagerly awaiting videos of the amp coming.
> 
> However, i am more interested in the EVH 5150 III 25W to see what it has and what it hasn't. Whilst I'm at it, PRS Should take their Archon 25W combo and make a head version.
> 
> ...



I've always said Id have every tone id ever need with a Mark V25, 5153, and a JVM!


----------



## starbelly (May 30, 2015)

I'm quite curious of the Peavey 6505 mini head, but reviews are practically non-existent, and all impression videos (from NAMM) don't really showcase how well the mini does metal. 

Has anyone here had a chance to try it themselves?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmLed0VdCfM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aCk7RZb0MM


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2015)

I don't think these even ship till next month.


----------



## starbelly (May 30, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmLed0VdCfM
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aCk7RZb0MM



I've seen both of these videos, and they're pretty lame. Tone King is not a good player, in my opinion. Neither of them showcase how the mini works for metal.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think these even ship till next month.



That would make a lot of sense then.


----------



## mr coffee (May 30, 2015)

Alex79 said:


> Not a lot probably. I think the preamp section of the 6505 was pretty large.



Circuits can be laid out differently and use more compact components, even surface mount, without changing the values...a certain amount of real estate is necessary just to accommodate things like transformers, tubes, and filter caps. A 6505+ couldn't be too much narrower simply on the basis of the front panel controls. If it's been well thought out, it very well may be a nearly identical preamp. I'd love to see a schematic of course.

-m


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (May 31, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> Circuits can be laid out differently and use more compact components, even surface mount, without changing the values...a certain amount of real estate is necessary just to accommodate things like transformers, tubes, and filter caps. A 6505+ couldn't be too much narrower simply on the basis of the front panel controls. If it's been well thought out, it very well may be a nearly identical preamp. I'd love to see a schematic of course.
> 
> -m



There simply aren't enough triodes in the MH for it to be the exact same circuit, they must have sacrificed something.


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 1, 2015)

See the above discussion regarding using the same tubes for more than one channel.

-m


----------



## Vrollin (Jun 5, 2015)

Was at my local asking if they knew any word on these amps, he called the rep and was told that the factory in China that will be making these amps is not up in operation just yet, so do not expect to see these stocked until later in the year....


----------



## minorseventh (Jun 8, 2015)

There's a few on Ebay today, along with the mini classic 20. The dealers dont mention they are pre-orders, so ... maybe they've arrived?

Personally I've had 3 5150s over the years and a Classic 30 which I really enjoyed, so I am definately looking hard at these little buggers. I just want someone else to order one first and write a review!


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 9, 2015)

Mines coming from Sweetwater on Thursday. Look our for a post and maybe a ....ty demo.


----------



## Albionic (Jun 10, 2015)

still no sign of them in the uk


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 10, 2015)

I actually just filmed a demo of one for the company I work for today. I'll post a link when we get it back. 

I was actually pleasantly surprised. Most of the videos online are pretty bad, but it's actually a great sounding little amp. I've personally have a 6505 and the studio we did the video in has a 6505+ and we were both floored. The head I brought never actually left the studio haha. He's buying it. We did a shootout comparing the mini to the 6505+, and while they are definitely different....they're different in a very cool way. Actually, the mini immediately sits in a mix better than the 6505+....for what that's worth. For $499, it's a steal. I'm definitely snagging one as well.


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 11, 2015)

I just wanna know one thing - does it have the awful fizzy tone or nice usable saturation?

-m


----------



## feraledge (Jun 11, 2015)

Nitrobattery said:


> I actually just filmed a demo of one for the company I work for today. I'll post a link when we get it back.
> 
> I was actually pleasantly surprised. Most of the videos online are pretty bad, but it's actually a great sounding little amp. I've personally have a 6505 and the studio we did the video in has a 6505+ and we were both floored. The head I brought never actually left the studio haha. He's buying it. We did a shootout comparing the mini to the 6505+, and while they are definitely different....they're different in a very cool way. Actually, the mini immediately sits in a mix better than the 6505+....for what that's worth. For $499, it's a steal. I'm definitely snagging one as well.



Any chance that you did a comparison between recording it mic'ed and the USB out? The price on these is insane given it sounds like a 6505, but if it's that and a useable interface, then it's almost crazier to not own one.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 11, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Any chance that you did a comparison between recording it mic'ed and the USB out? The price on these is insane given it sounds like a 6505, but if it's that and a useable interface, then it's almost crazier to not own one.



We did it with a miced 4x12 loaded with vintage 30's, via the XLR out and via USB. 

It's very usable. We had the cab miced with a 57 and KSM313...so I mean, the cabinet obviously sounded better, but the like you said, for $499 it sounds hilariously good...and the emulated outs sound good for what they are. There's actually a clip in the video where we blend the emulated out along with the miced cab, and we're just giggling like idiots because it sounds so good. Does the emulated outs sound like a Two Notes Torpedo? No. But can you get a great sound out of it? Yes.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 11, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> I just wanna know one thing - does it have the awful fizzy tone or nice usable saturation?
> 
> -m



I was honestly prepared to hate the mini, but it actually sounds good. You CAN dial in fizz city....but you can do that on the regular 6505 if you really want to. I have no idea why so many other videos make it sound so bad, but it's actually a cool little amp. It's a 20 watt EL84 loaded head, so there's definitely less low mids and bottom end than it's 120watt 6L6 loaded big brother, but it still has PLENTY of chunk and is incredibly tight.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jun 11, 2015)

How do you feel it would work in live situations? If I could get away with using the mini live instead of my heavy ass plus w/roadcase that would be the greatest ever. haha


----------



## Vrollin (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if the voltage switch is as simple as a flick and a fuse swap to have it running on 240V...?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2015)

*Please place the company you are affiliated with in the signature of your account. Thanks!*



Nitrobattery said:


> I actually just filmed a demo of one for the company I work for today. I'll post a link when we get it back.
> 
> I was actually pleasantly surprised. Most of the videos online are pretty bad, but it's actually a great sounding little amp. I've personally have a 6505 and the studio we did the video in has a 6505+ and we were both floored. The head I brought never actually left the studio haha. He's buying it. We did a shootout comparing the mini to the 6505+, and while they are definitely different....they're different in a very cool way. Actually, the mini immediately sits in a mix better than the 6505+....for what that's worth. For $499, it's a steal. I'm definitely snagging one as well.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 11, 2015)

MaxSwagger said:


> How do you feel it would work in live situations? If I could get away with using the mini live instead of my heavy ass plus w/roadcase that would be the greatest ever. haha



Depends on what you're doing. It doesn't have the thunderous bottom end of the regular 6505 because it just don't have the headroom, but it definitely has some chunk to it. Like I said, it's different, but a cool different. As a 6505 owner I feel it's useful enough and different enough to warrant having both. The EL84's give it a really cool British flavor that cuts through a mix really well. If you use the green channel as a clean channel, over a drum kit it's definitely going to break up and not stay clean....but if you're miced up and have a good monitor mix, you can run it a little quieter and make it work. 

The reverb is cool too. Anything past 12 o'clock just sounds silly and digital, but below that it's quite useful.


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 11, 2015)

It has arrived.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 11, 2015)

CLIPS!


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 11, 2015)

I've only had a little time with the amp, I'm heading off to work for the day. I've played it for about an hour, maybe a little longer. Here are my thoughts.

This thing is SMALL. Even with all of the packaging it came in, the box only weighed 20 pounds. The amp can't possibly weigh more than 16 or so. 

I was worried about the build quality since these aren't made in the US (not sure where) but it seems very solid. I was pleased with the weight and the way the knobs all feel. Nothing feels very cheap or as if they cut any corners. I think these are built well and built to last.

The sound is very good. I can't compare it much to a "real" 6505 because it's been several years since I owned one but the sound of the amp is really growing on me. I put my Fish N Chips EQ (yes the $20 one) in the loop and added some highs and bass and this thing kicks some serious ass. It's brutal but tight. I think brutal really describes the sound. The reason I added the EQ into the loop was because I feel like lunchbox style amps have trouble "opening up" and the EQ adds a little bit of high end choppiness. Although, listening back to the audio, I actually prefer it without the EQ, but in the room I like it a lot more with the EQ.

There is more gain than any reasonable person would ever need. Seriously, I had the gain on 6 for most of this ....ty demo and that was plenty. 6 is right around where you get some nice saturation. At some point in the video, I turned it down to about 4 and it got a little tighter and less flubby. More choppy, if you will. Then I turned it all the way up to 8 and it was still usable but fizzy. It does the "Mesa" thing and adds more bass as the gain is turned up. There are very few "unusable" sounds in this amp.

The reverb is excellent. I really like it. All stages of reverb are totally usable.

The attenuation works well. About 4 minutes in the video, I turn it down from 20W to 1W and you can really hear how the volume drops. Of course the tone changes as well, but not in an overly negative way. The 5W sound is pretty good as well but I prefer the headroom at 20W.

It came with a footswitch as well. Haven't even opened it, to be honest.

I recorded the video with an old Zoom Q3. I used my ESP Eclipse with the EMG Hetset in it. No boost. PRS Bigmouth 2x12. Fish N Chips EQ in the loop. I'm not the best player, my apologies. I hope this gives you guys a good idea of the "in the room sound". Cheers!

***LISTEN WITH DECENT HEADPHONES IF POSSIBLE***

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujdKXW10F7w&feature=youtu.be

(I'm having trouble uploading the video. If this link is dead, I'll reupload and repost when I get home tonight)


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 11, 2015)

I like it - it sounds like it's got the ripping high end without that nastiness that makes me think solid state clipping. The bottom doesn't sound like it's too lacking, not boomy but tight and chunky. I'd love to hear one of these with my rig...

-m


----------



## starbelly (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice video Blitzie! I'm really interested in snagging one of these. I would probably need to stick to the 5 watt mode in my current living situation, but that shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## KailM (Jun 12, 2015)

If I didn't already own a 6505+ 112 converted to a head, I'd snag one of those in a heartbeat! That sounded great Blitzie!

I'm hoping try one of their Classic 20 mini heads to cover classic rock/80s rock and blues though.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 12, 2015)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post clean clips. If I could trade out my 5150 III for this I would be very happy-35lb beast can't go to the dorm


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 12, 2015)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post clean clips. If I could trade out my 5150 III for this I would be very happy-35lb beast can't go to the dorm



Give me a couple hours


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-FY5eGqRhw&feature=youtu.be

The good news is I made a demo of all the channels/modes on 20W mode. The bad new is that I seem to suck even more than I did yesterday when I made my other demo. Sorry about that.

I used my ESP with the Hetset in it again, so bear that in mind. They're pretty damn hot and tend to push the clean channel into break-up, no matter what the gain is set at. I used the neck pickup a lot, that one is lower output.

Hope these videos can help you guys out in making some decisions. This is a great amp, I highly recommend it. I do still prefer my Trem-O-Verb but for $500 brand new, with the attenuation and the build quality, it's really a no-brainer.

EDIT: Man, Youtube really sucks the life out of the audio on these clips. Sorry about that.


----------



## AlexJPA (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds good! Have you tried the usb output?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you! I may just have to get one before the fall semester.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jun 13, 2015)

I went to Sweetwater's Gear Fest today. I tried it out with the 6505 mini with the guitar they had plugged in- it was a Gretsch I think. I went to the next tent over a little later and bought a Jackson DK-7 Pro and decided to plug it in (with sales guy in tow). Before I did the one other Sweetwater Music staff eyes got really big and said "plug it into that!" pointing to the 6505+ 112 combo. He asked to play something chunky on the B so I did and it sounded great. Went to the 6505 mini though as that it what I wanted to try. It sounded tepid, even in 20 watt mode, next to the 6505+ 112. Maybe it was the cabinet it was plugged into? It was a Celestion cabinet, but I am not sure the speaker type or any other details.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the clips! I'm going to get one soon but I have to wait a while as I just bought a Vader 7 from the run Carvin had. Amp sounds good!


----------



## jclogston (Jun 15, 2015)

Got a chance to play it over the weekend. Didn't like, sounded very muddy but may have been the speakers?
Anyways, sticking with my engl ironball and evh 50w mini. Though i am looking forward to the evh mini lunchbox...


----------



## AussieTerry (Jun 21, 2015)

Anymore video demo's? Its going real slow n i wanna hear moreeee.

I wanna sell my Dark Terror for one.


----------



## starbelly (Jun 22, 2015)

AussieTerry said:


> Anymore video demo's? Its going real slow n i wanna hear moreeee.



I found three newer videos here, here, and here.

I'm trying to get rid of some stuff so I can get one of these!


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jV5FMBQ7ic&feature=youtu.be


----------



## starbelly (Jun 26, 2015)

Nitrobattery said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jV5FMBQ7ic&feature=youtu.be



That was an excellent video! I can't wait to pick one of these up!


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 26, 2015)

Man, the videos sound great, I can't wait to try one.

-m


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 26, 2015)

starbelly said:


> That was an excellent video! I can't wait to pick one of these up!



Thanks man. We didn't do any post EQ and left the EQ on the head pretty neutral....which in hindsight I regret on the clean mode. The clean channel can actually sound pretty awesome if you dial it in right. The sound in the video was a combination of the mic on the cab and the emulated out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 27, 2015)

Given how the 6505+ was in the video, can we expect a comparison of sorts eventually?


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given how the 6505+ was in the video, can we expect a comparison of sorts eventually?



If you look, the 6505+ is on standby in some of the clips  The A/B vid will be up soon.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 27, 2015)

Nitrobattery said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jV5FMBQ7ic&feature=youtu.be



Good demo, man. What is that song you're playing at the beginning and end of the vid? Reminds me of some All That Remains.

Thanks for posting. Looking forward to the comparison with the big boy.


----------



## starbelly (Jun 28, 2015)

Nitrobattery said:


> Thanks man. We didn't do any post EQ and left the EQ on the head pretty neutral....which in hindsight I regret on the clean mode. The clean channel can actually sound pretty awesome if you dial it in right. The sound in the video was a combination of the mic on the cab and the emulated out.



The tone was just a tad bit dark for my taste (maybe the Les Paul?). Can it do more cutting/defined tones?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know if anyone posted this but it's a demo from Metal Gear Productions featuring a Schecter JL-7. The tone play-through is interesting and I'm liking it. Just another demo, but with a 7. All recorded direct through MSDI.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jun 30, 2015)

That was kind of hard to listen to but I skipped through and it sounds pretty much like I would expect a 20 watt 6505 to sound. Definitely a good option for $500.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Jun 30, 2015)

What sort of sound does the 6505 have? Modern? I'm aiming for something like a 90's metal tone.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's the 6505MH vs 6505+ video


----------



## AussieTerry (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry where is the comparison? Cause that was ....house.


----------



## AussieTerry (Jul 15, 2015)

Can someone do a IRT Studio vs 6505mh comparison vid? Id expect a ....ton of youtube views if they did. $$$


----------



## minorseventh (Jul 16, 2015)

so far all the clips Ive seen have sounded very murky to me, and Im a guy that always turns the presence and/or treble knobs down. 
it sounds thick certainly, with plenty of gain, but wheres the cut??


----------



## starbelly (Jul 16, 2015)

minorseventh said:


> so far all the clips Ive seen have sounded very murky to me, and Im a guy that always turns the presence and/or treble knobs down.
> it sounds thick certainly, with plenty of gain, but wheres the cut??



That was my initial concern as well! In this video, I think it's a combination of using the direct recording from the back of the amp, as well as the Les Paul. 

I just got one of these, and it's certainly brighter than I expected. It can sure as hell cut through the mix. Sounds great through my Recto 2x12 with V30s.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## starbelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Awesome, I've been waiting for Fluff to demo this amp! Now I'm considering getting a noise gate, haha. Any suggestions as to which pedal I should look into, as well as to whether I should run it at the end of my pedalboard, or through the effects loop?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jul 16, 2015)

starbelly said:


> Awesome, I've been waiting for Fluff to demo this amp! Now I'm considering getting a noise gate, haha. Any suggestions as to which pedal I should look into, as well as to whether I should run it at the end of my pedalboard, or through the effects loop?



ISP Decimator is really the only one that should be considered. 

You can run it wherever it fits for you...there is no right or wrong way.


----------



## starbelly (Jul 16, 2015)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> ISP Decimator is really the only one that should be considered.
> 
> You can run it wherever it fits for you...there is no right or wrong way.



What's the difference between running it at the end of the pedal chain vs in the effects loop?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2015)

In the FX loop, it'll get rid of hum or hiss or anything that sounds like interference or bad power. In front of the amp, it helps get rid of guitar or excess pedal noise.


----------



## starbelly (Jul 16, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> In the FX loop, it'll get rid of hum or hiss or anything that sounds like interference or bad power. In front of the amp, it helps get rid of guitar or excess pedal noise.



Interesting. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 20, 2015)

So I finally got to try one of these, and it's impressive! I ran it through several cabs with varying degrees of success. The best were a Mesa Recto 4x12, Peavey 5150 4x12, and a Mesa 2x12 (not sure what speakers). It has some serious bawls for a 20 watt amp. All the channels sounded solid on their own, and have that 6505 tone we all know. I'd recommend it to anyone looking for just that, in a small package. Plus if you want the direct out.

For me, I like my ENGL Ironball better. It does what I need it to do and don't mind mic'ing it. I've steadily soured on the EL84 amps because they all have some of the same characteristics from those tubes. The 6505 MH was a bit bright especially at lower volumes. Perhaps with more tone shaping and pedals that could be cleaned up. However it wasn't painfully bright; it didn't detract from the tone overall that much. I just found myself prefering the Ironball. So, with that in mind I miss big tube power and threw down a deposit on a KSR Ares with KT88s, and picked up a 5153 50w for a good deal to satisfy me for the next few months. I think the 6505 is an awesome little amp, just not what I want tone wise. 

I do like it better than any of the lunchbox amps, except the Ironball.


----------



## Promit (Jul 20, 2015)

AussieTerry said:


> Sorry where is the comparison? Cause that was ....house.


You can hear it at the end of the video, blowing the MH out of the water. Unfortunately it appears that there's still no replacement for big tubes and big iron.


----------



## starbelly (Jul 20, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> For me, I like my ENGL Ironball better. It does what I need it to do and don't mind mic'ing it. I've steadily soured on the EL84 amps because they all have some of the same characteristics from those tubes. The 6505 MH was a bit bright especially at lower volumes. Perhaps with more tone shaping and pedals that could be cleaned up. However it wasn't painfully bright; it didn't detract from the tone overall that much. I just found myself prefering the Ironball. So, with that in mind I miss big tube power and threw down a deposit on a KSR Ares with KT88s, and picked up a 5153 50w for a good deal to satisfy me for the next few months. I think the 6505 is an awesome little amp, just not what I want tone wise.
> 
> I do like it better than any of the lunchbox amps, except the Ironball.



I see. I agree that the 6505MH is quite bright, especially at low volumes. I think this may just be a matter of higher frequencies being more present at lower volumes. I'm curious about the Ironball, but damn that thing is over twice the cost of the 6505MH! Haha


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 20, 2015)

The 6505MH is a killer deal overall. If you have a darker speaker cab, it's probably easier to tame the brightness. It sounded best, to me, with the Mesa cabs. I'd love to run it in a Bogner, VHT, and ENGL cab. I used many guitars, 6-8 strings, various brands of passive and active pickups. The pickup choice mattered but the cabs are what made the biggest difference. Still, can't argue with the price! 

I agree with the previous requests to a/b it with an IRT Studio; an H&K Tube/Grandmeister comparison would be nice too!


----------



## starbelly (Jul 21, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> The 6505MH is a killer deal overall. If you have a darker speaker cab, it's probably easier to tame the brightness. It sounded best, to me, with the Mesa cabs.



Yep. I run my 6505MH through a Mesa Recto 2x12 with V30s. I just want to be able to crank it to see how much bottom end I'm able to get.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 21, 2015)

Promit said:


> You can hear it at the end of the video, blowing the MH out of the water. Unfortunately it appears that there's still no replacement for big tubes and big iron.



I actually liked the tone of the Mini better than its big brother in this clip.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jul 25, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I actually liked the tone of the Mini better than its big brother in this clip.



The 6505+ sounded like a big-bottle metal machine, the MH sounded like a lunchbox trying to kinda sound like a big-bottle metal machine.


----------

